# Black-Out 2009 Scepter Full setup pictures



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*bow*

does it come in red?

G


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Slight obsession on Mooses part.
Looks kind of like a stelth mission on steroids.
The silent and deadly aproch.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

ontario moose said:


> does it come in red?
> 
> G


Nothing wrong with red we look good shooting side by side mind you mine is better looking oh no thats me


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

ontario moose said:


> does it come in red?
> 
> G


It does come in red... but he likes black better... not everyone wants 17 red bows... makes it hard to tell em apart...


----------



## Zey (Jan 27, 2009)

Red and black, but mostly black... would be pretty good looking setup too.

Gilles has 17 red bows? I thought he had more. Hm. For me to get the red scepter would have meant having the flames version. Having flames on my stuff makes me feel like a *******. A bit of a personal complex I have I suppose. Altough, someday if I'm to get married, it would be cool to drive off from the church in a rusted out hemi-powered limo jacked up on monster truck tires thats pulling a combonation of several empty 5 gallon paint pails and 55 gallon steel toxic waste drums....... Might get a few looks from that.


----------

